# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  insurance when unoccupied

## toooldforthis

can't seem to find any insurance cover if house is unoccupied for more than 60 days, which is what I am planning whilst renovating.
have rung a few places, including HBF who covered a friend previously, a few years ago, in the same situation, but they no longer do it. 
had a broker look and he came up with an owner builder type contract 'Contract Works' which covers the building and improved value post renovations but the premium is $2,000 versus $600 for current occupied insurance cover. I am renovating existing, not extending or changing footprint. 
anyone else been in this space recently?

----------


## johnc

> can't seem to find any insurance cover if house is unoccupied for more than 60 days, which is what I am planning whilst renovating.
> have rung a few places, including HBF who covered a friend previously, a few years ago, in the same situation, but they no longer do it. 
> had a broker look and he came up with an owner builder type contract 'Contract Works' which covers the building and improved value post renovations but the premium is $2,000 versus $600 for current occupied insurance cover. I am renovating existing, not extending or changing footprint. 
> anyone else been in this space recently?

  In the past your existing insurer will cover the period providing they are notified, perhaps try CGU or QBE or your bank to see what they have on offer, I assume you are insured and your existing insurer will not cover you, if that is the case I would phone there complaints resolution department and see if an error has been made. Failing all of that go to an insurance broker.

----------


## toooldforthis

thanks for the prompt response johnc, much appreciated. 
taking on board what you said I got back onto my existing insurer, my bank, and after much to and fro-ing, and I mean much, they will cover me tho the legal liability cover will be excluded, also storm damage (I guess they are worried I will make the property more vulnerable). 
they hummed and hah-ed a lot, and lots of running off for further advice, but when I pointed out to them I would be at the property every day working on it, just not occupying it they agreed - this seemed to be the clincher, tho I had mentioned it at every opportunity. 
prior to that I had rung a lot of insurers and my (company) broker and I, and he, got nowhere. 
thanks again.

----------

